# Lets see your Bond Bred Minis



## painthorselover (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey,

Let's see your Bond bred minis!

Here is my 19yr old mare

Bond's Puppet Doll!

















She is a daughter to Bond Commander and Bond Dolce Doll! And a grand-daughter to Bond Sunchaser and Bond Lyra and Bond Caesar and Bond Clementine!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 22, 2008)

The mare we just lost, Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace, had Bond Showboy (2X's), Bond Belvidere and Bond Thumbalina on her papers..






This is her 2008 colt carrying those same names:


----------



## whitney (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's mine Fancy StarGazer aka Dusty


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is Sofie....she is a daughter of Bond A Toy4UC


----------



## Relic (Aug 22, 2008)

Bond Galahad son


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 22, 2008)

NFCs Streaker - a Bond Peppy Power son and Bond Showboy grandson, pictured this summer at 20 years old:






Stonehenge Celebration - out of Bond Silver Lining, pictured while showing as a 2 year old, she is now 19 (and yes I do need to get some new pictures haha):






Rock Rivers Anticipation - daughter of the two horses above, pictured as a 10 year old (she is now 12):






I have many other horses with Bond in their pedigrees, but these three are at least 50% Bond.


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful horses evryone!


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2008)

He's a ways on back, but this special mare of mine has Bond Dynamo behind her





[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]
2003 33.5" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal













_PS yes, Ms. Maddie is as sweet as she looks _


----------



## Alex (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is-

Summer Fields Jitterbug spirit

2006 sorrel sabino tobiano gelding

And I still dont have any body shots! oi!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Aug 23, 2008)

Bond Dynamo Grandchildren

3 year old stallion "Ditto"






5 year old mare "Delight"









5 year old mare "Fantasy"






Great Grandchildren of Bond Dynamo


----------



## Baydreamfarms (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a Bond bred filly that I love. She is a Bay roan and out of a pure black stallion and a red and white pinto roan bond mare. Her sire is Chief Two Feathers Black Diamond and her dam is Lil Hoofbeats Fire on the Mountain. She has Bond Dynamo, Bond Sir Galahad and many others on her 6 generation pedigree. She also has Komokos, Hemlock, and Dell Teras. I def lucked out on her breeding. She has a great personality and I love her build.

Here is Baydream Fire Diamond Juno(pending)
















Here is the "family" photo...


----------



## Latika (Aug 24, 2008)

This is my filly, Sleepi, she is a Great-Great Granddaughter of Bonds Peppy Power (Bond Showboy) - not very close I know, but its in there!!


----------



## Anne (Aug 26, 2008)

Here are a few of ours,

First "Dee" is Bond bred she goes back a ways but the closest are,

Bond Darrin Duffy, Bond Bulldog and Bond Maid marions,

I do love the HUGE eyes that she has and puts on her babies.

She's an excellent broodmare.











Her 08 son we call "Leo"






and one of her daughters, "Sera"


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Aug 26, 2008)

I am lucky enough to have two pure bond bred horses and one more on the way!!






The mare is Bond infatuation and her 2008 colt is sired by Bond Bee Butch. The mare is in foal again for a 2009 foal!!






Heres the baby again!!!


----------



## minie812 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is a pic of our new mare "Circle WS Fancy Pants Amha/R and 14 years young. She is bred to "Tinker Toys Fiesta for a 2009 foal and we are really excited for this cross. She has Bond Jocko as her G-sire and her sire was Bond Spiffy Lad.


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 27, 2008)

MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm - "Allure"

Great Grandson to "Bond Shadow"






Paladins Daize of Maie -"Jadis"

Great, Great Grand Daughter to "Bond Artful Dodger" - who is a son of "Bond Sir Galahad"






Desert Realms Rayon De Soleil -"Sunny"

Bond Top and Bottom of her Pedigree including Bond Sir Galahad






Lilac Acre's Lady Ruby -"Jazz"

Great Grand Daughter to "Bond Gulliver"






and thats it for my Bond bred Horses


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are my Bond bred horses...

Jones Iota Be A Diva - descendent of Bond Showboy and other Bond breeding











Sunrise Hill Sandmans Snow Angel - Heavy Bond breeding






And her 2008 colt - BCM Ima Heartbreaker Too
















Love em!


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 30, 2008)

Everyone has some bondiful<beautiful> horses!LOL


----------



## dali1111 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lorick Llea Copper and Lorick Llea Little Bear are my two. They are also my first horses and cousins..they share the same grandsire. Both Copper and Bears great great grandsires are Bond Sir Galahad and Bond Little Joe, his great great grand dams are Bond Silhoutte and Bond Rocket, his great gransire is Bond Turbo and his great grand dam is Bond Nutmeg.

Copper lOVES to drive at home..not so much at shows..oh well...here's a picture of us at a show last year.






And here is us after a long day at a clinic.






Here is a picture of Bear and my brother all dressed up for costume class.






And the two of them in their winter woolies.


----------



## Candice (Aug 30, 2008)

This is my very special little mare Bond Frappes Fantasy. She is a direct daughter of Bond Sir Galahad. She is shown here with this year's filly Forthofer's Crystal Fantasy.


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful minis everyone!


----------

